# Resume



## bulabula1

Should one put Uber driver on their resume, or is that a bad idea? Referring to having one's insurance company see that you are a driver.....


----------



## DjTim

bulabula1 said:


> Should one put Uber driver on their resume, or is that a bad idea? Referring to having one's insurance company see that you are a driver.....


It's not a bad idea, but if it's not related to the job you are applying for - what's the point? The only exception to this is if you are applying to a government job or require to provide a historical record for a deep background check. Not listing any potential income sources related to a security clearance or deep background check, or having to explain a job gap will get your clearance denied.


----------



## bulabula1

well, it also shows that you are working as opposed to just sitting around


----------



## DjTim

bulabula1 said:


> well, it also shows that you are working as opposed to just sitting around


Sure - but you can also put "independent contractor". Uber won't verify that you are a partner with them (at least I don't think so). I did hiring at my last gig. To be honest, I would just ignore it because it's not related to the field that you applied for.

Let me put it in other terms. If I were to apply for a transportation job (truck driver, dispatcher, whatever) I would put it. It's relevant. If I were applying for a tech job, machine worker, whatever - I would just list it as an independent transportation contractor.

If you are highly skilled and moving from job to job, you will always have gaps in employment. Most companies expect a gap depending on your skill set. What could be a disservice to your resume would be too many jobs listed, too many different trades - it makes you look like a job hopper.


----------



## SCdave

So what alternative descriptions can be used as "Code" on resume for TNCs (Uber/Lift)? What would look better on a resume?

Oh what UberComic could do with this is just too juicy - " So I'm writing my resume after driving as an Uber "Partner" for 6 months. (Does Quotation marks while saying "Partner". Then Pregnant Pause - looks at audience). So, I need some help here 'cause I just can't quite get it right".

Then takes deep breath and in stacato:

Teaching Position at Junior College:
"Ability to drive a 3000+ vehicle at 65 mph with Spotify streaming on sound system in inclement weather while placating three super hot intoxicated party chicks going to 3rd bar with 1 guy who thinks he is going to get something something but actually has no chance...(Pause - put on big fake smile)...All while remaining calm, focused and professional at all times. (Pause..lean in to audience and in quiet "don't let anyone know voice)...ALL for remuneration of $2.40 and no tip...(another pause and puts up Double Thumbs up).

But seriously. This is an excellent question. Instead of Uber or TNC what term would looks best? And do you use part-time or full-time or another description? What "abilities" of TNCs can be described that would add to a resume?

Job Title?
Independent Contractor
Transportation Network Company (TNC)

Security Related Work - Ability to focus under duress? Excellent observation skills? Experience working swing and graveyard shifts?
Service Industry - Ability to relate to demanding needs of customer while remaining calm, focused and professional?
Ability to work extended hours at high level of efficiency?
Accounting/Office Administration - Excellent budgeting skills.


----------



## Berliner

@SCdave: You made my day.


----------



## SCdave

I was going to go with more sarcasm but I'm here to look for good info (and support) and try to provide it to other Drivers. So seriously, having a thread with really helpful terms to use on a resume would benefit many of us to put on our resumes. "On Demand" is a new, evolving, and growing business sector. I really think that we need to develop good resume titles, descriptions, and bullet points that will look good on a resume. Moderator might wait to see which way this goes and then add to a closed thread. It really is a brilliant topic that is quite relevant to many Drivers.

There may even be positions in a new non-TNC On Demand App company that one's Uber/Lift TNC Driving is quite relevant when applying for a Job. Or a company is looking to add an "On Demand App" or some type of "On Demand" service to their traditional business model.


----------



## bulabula1

I've been thinking about this for awhile and finally decided to ask here since I have no idea... thank for the imput


----------



## cschultz

I believe that both driving for a company like Uber as an independent contractor and demonstrating your reputation in doing so will become more important in the future.

If you are looking to work for a company like Uber, or other "On Demand" services, they rely heavily on your 5 star review to analyze how successful you will be, and they do it very early, generally they have an idea if you will be successful or not within 4-5 rides.

So, if you can show (on your resume for example) that you have a great reputation after hundreds of rides, it definitely communicates value to other On Demand companies. I know there is one company in New York (Cleanly) that if someone has worked for Google Shopping Express, they go right to the head of the line for hiring.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

If you're applying for this job sure....


----------



## bulabula1

I'm looking at from the perspective of looking for accounting/finance jobs and want to show that I've been doing something other than watching Sanford and Son reruns.


----------



## DjTim

cschultz said:


> I believe that both driving for a company like Uber as an independent contractor and demonstrating your reputation in doing so will become more important in the future.
> 
> If you are looking to work for a company like Uber, or other "On Demand" services, they rely heavily on your 5 star review to analyze how successful you will be, and they do it very early, generally they have an idea if you will be successful or not within 4-5 rides.
> 
> So, if you can show (on your resume for example) that you have a great reputation after hundreds of rides, it definitely communicates value to other On Demand companies. I know there is one company in New York (Cleanly) that if someone has worked for Google Shopping Express, they go right to the head of the line for hiring.


Like I said above, if the job you are applying for has a reason to use your Uber experience as part of their decision process - then add it. If it doesn't make sense then don't. I don't list every company or job I've never done in my working career.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS




----------



## DjTim

bulabula1 said:


> I'm looking at from the perspective of looking for accounting/finance jobs and want to show that I've been doing something other than watching Sanford and Son reruns.


To be honest - if I saw "independent contractor" or "Uber" would be "Why didn't other companies hire this person?" "What skills does this person lack that they needed to drive and not find a job in the accounting world"? Replace "Accounting" with "IT" and It's the same questions I have asked during an interview..


----------



## Mephistopheles

bulabula1 said:


> Should one put Uber driver on their resume, or is that a bad idea? Referring to having one's insurance company see that you are a driver.....





DjTim said:


> To be honest - if I saw "independent contractor" or "Uber" would be "Why didn't other companies hire this person?" "What skills does this person lack that they needed to drive and not find a job in the accounting world"? Replace "Accounting" with "IT" and It's the same questions I have asked during an interview..


----------



## Mephistopheles

As someone who has conducted interviews, I wouldn't ask "why didn't other companies hire this person", instead, I'd ask if any of the skills acquired from one's past employment was relevant to the skill set I'm looking for.


This is a very good question and unless you've been working another job and you don't have to worry about gaps in your employment history, I would definitely put your driver experience in. At the very least, it demonstrates commitment and work experience of some kind.


Many here haven't given much thought as to what types of experience being a driver includes. Apply yourself. We perform accounting functions, customer service skills, administrative services, maintenance performance and record keeping, and there's probably a few more related job skills that most don't think of. I use QuickBooks for accounting including A/P, A/R, Payroll (even if I'm the only employee), general ledger entries, taxes and Financial Statements through Year End. Every time you have to correspond to Uber regarding any issues, you are working in an administrative capacity and you're resolving complex issues. You keep up the maintenance of your vehicle and maintain records of that maintenance including all required documentation for operating under your rideshare agreements. You are responsible for the safety and security of your vehicle and your passengers. You also uphold all legal responsibilities including making sure that no one rides with an open container (or at least I hope you are) and you assure that you are in compliance with all other legal obligations including observing and following all traffic laws, paying tolls and parking fees . These are great examples of Risk Management.


What else can you think of in regards to the types of skills you use to own and operate your business? After all, being a Uber or Lyft driver IS in fact being self employed. Uber will back you on this! And until the courts say that we're not self employed, that's exactly what I'm calling it.


As a service to all of us "independent contractors", lets list them here as a reference for other drivers that may want or need to include their driver experience on their resume.


----------



## Bart McCoy

So if you put it on your resume and they ask to talk to your last employer (Uber), what name/phone number do u give?


----------



## SuzeCB

Bart McCoy said:


> So if you put it on your resume and they ask to talk to your last employer (Uber), what name/phone number do u give?


Uber is not your employer. They just act like it. Actually, you are self employed, and you pay Uber to match you with your customers.


----------



## steveK2016

Bart McCoy said:


> So if you put it on your resume and they ask to talk to your last employer (Uber), what name/phone number do u give?





SuzeCB said:


> Uber is not your employer. They just act like it. Actually, you are self employed, and you pay Uber to match you with your customers.


This, you are self employed and that's how you should list it in a resume. You operated and manged a chauffeur service. Get creative with how you spin it, you're selling yourself on your resume!

Uber was just one of your top clients...


----------



## Bart McCoy

Yeah but, if that's the case, you could call yourself the greatest driver, if they can't talk to somebody who vouches for it. For all they know you could have a 4.5 rating. I guess its a good thing to put on your resume that your potential job can talk really verify if you're telling the truth about how you were on the job


----------



## steveK2016

Bart McCoy said:


> Yeah but, if that's the case, you could call yourself the greatest driver, if they can't talk to somebody who vouches for it. For all they know you could have a 4.5 rating. I guess its a good thing to put on your resume that your potential job can talk really verify if you're telling the truth about how you were on the job


That's the beauty of self employment, you are the boss. They want to talk to the man in charge, you are the man in charge, ask me questions.

If you have a gift of a silver tongue, you can really play it up. That's the whole point of a resume. If you aren't puffing up your resume, you're doing something wrong. So what if you were a 4.5 driver that got deactivated? You ran Bart McCoy's Chauffeur Services like a well oiled machine. You managed fleet maintenance and managed the company's profit and loss statements with double digit quarterly growth. You also managed the company's tax filings and maximized all the deductions as per whatever the tax code is...

You take great pride in going the extra mile for all of your clientele!


----------



## Bart McCoy

steveK2016 said:


> That's the beauty of self employment, you are the boss. They want to talk to the man in charge, you are the man in charge, ask me questions.
> 
> If you have a gift of a silver tongue, you can really play it up. That's the whole point of a resume. If you aren't puffing up your resume,


Yeah, its all good until they check you on it. Like on my resume I say I founded Facebook, until they look it up, and realize im not white.


----------



## steveK2016

Bart McCoy said:


> Yeah, its all good until they check you on it. Like on my resume I say I founded Facebook, until they look it up, and realize im not white.


But you aren't lying. You're puffing your resume. They can check all they want, you were the IC and soul operator of your business, if they have questions you are the one to give them the answer...

Have you never puffed your resume? I've written many resumes in my days, I've puffed every single one of them. If you're terrible on the spot, say during an interview that you cannot speak to what you wrote, then I can understand your hesitation... i was even self employed at one point, I did the same thing on my resume as I'm telling you to do. Make what you did as an IC for Uber into you being a good business minded manager material!

You are an independent contractor providing the service of driving people around. While Chauffeur is usually more along the lines of Luxury Limo services, it doesn't matter. As a self employed IC, you are the company. Fleet maintenance, of course! Doesn't matter that your fleet consist of one vehicle and it consisted of you driving to Jiffy Lube every 3 months.

The fact that you are able to describe mundane tasks into glowing recommendations for yourself will speak volumes in a resume. The more you are able to sell yourself and your marketable skills, the greater chance of getting hired.

Do you not calculate how much money you made? Great! You were spending time as a manager working on your company's profit and loss statement. Were you able to find ways to make more money while driving? Found hot spots, tracked surges? Great! You single handedly increased your company's profits by double digits that quarter!

As long as you are not out right lying, embellishing on a resume is common...

So as long as you aren't actually trying to get a job being a manager of an actual Chauffeur company, what's the harm of some embellishment?


----------



## Coachman

If I were ever questioned why I drove for Uber I would say that it was a job that I could be based at home and set my own entirely flexible hours. There aren't many accounting or IT jobs that offer that kind of flexibility.

And I do need the flexibility as I take care of my elderly mother.


----------



## Fredly00

Just list Uber under Hobbies or Interests..


----------



## RaleighUber

bulabula1 said:


> I'm looking at from the perspective of looking for accounting/finance jobs and want to show that I've been doing something other than watching Sanford and Son reruns.


Wait, you can still see "Dummy" and Fred coming home to Elizabeth? What channel?


----------



## RaleighUber

steveK2016 said:


> Get creative with how you spin it, you're selling yourself on your resume!


XL Transportation (Feb 2015 - present)
Owner & operator of transportation company operating in the on demand economy. Responsible for day-to-day operations, vehicle maintenance, supervision, driver training, marketing, finance and accounting. 
Skills:
Multi-tasking in pressured and potential dangerous environment
Strong attention to detail on vehicle maintenance and cleaning
Strong negotiation skills on disputed invoices from undisciplined referral partners.
Excellent ability to read people quickly and determine their revenue potential in the short and long run.
Visual acuity to find revenue streams in competitive market
Flexibility to work for multiple partners nearly simultaneously
Analytical skills to evaluate expenses v. costs in dynamic market
Reliability - responded on short notice with speed and accuracy
Dependability - showed up for contracts even when customers did not
Life Coach - provided emotional and ethical guidance to customers in need
Writing skills - contributed regularly to industry forums
Mentor - helped others get established in industry with training and development as needed

That would be my resume list.


----------



## PCH5150

As for resume's, put yourself as Time Magazine's Person of the Year 2006. It's true!


----------



## UberLou

Sure tell your future employers that you are willing to work twice as hard for less money.


----------



## steveK2016

RaleighUber said:


> XL Transportation (Feb 2015 - present)
> Owner & operator of transportation company operating in the on demand economy. Responsible for day-to-day operations, vehicle maintenance, supervision, driver training, marketing, finance and accounting.
> Skills:
> Multi-tasking in pressured and potential dangerous environment
> Strong attention to detail on vehicle maintenance and cleaning
> Strong negotiation skills on disputed invoices from undisciplined referral partners.
> Excellent ability to read people quickly and determine their revenue potential in the short and long run.
> Visual acuity to find revenue streams in competitive market
> Flexibility to work for multiple partners nearly simultaneously
> Analytical skills to evaluate expenses v. costs in dynamic market
> Reliability - responded on short notice with speed and accuracy
> Dependability - showed up for contracts even when customers did not
> Life Coach - provided emotional and ethical guidance to customers in need
> Writing skills - contributed regularly to industry forums
> Mentor - helped others get established in industry with training and development as needed
> 
> That would be my resume list.


This guy gets it, see how much better that sounds then saying "I worked for Uber, here's their reference number..."

He's not lying about anything he's saying, he's just embellishing the mundane of driving for Uber and making him look like an empowered self starter that company's want to hire!


----------



## Mizzieman

You can work for me antday bud.



RaleighUber said:


> XL Transportation (Feb 2015 - present)
> Owner & operator of transportation company operating in the on demand economy. Responsible for day-to-day operations, vehicle maintenance, supervision, driver training, marketing, finance and accounting.
> Skills:
> Multi-tasking in pressured and potential dangerous environment
> Strong attention to detail on vehicle maintenance and cleaning
> Strong negotiation skills on disputed invoices from undisciplined referral partners.
> Excellent ability to read people quickly and determine their revenue potential in the short and long run.
> Visual acuity to find revenue streams in competitive market
> Flexibility to work for multiple partners nearly simultaneously
> Analytical skills to evaluate expenses v. costs in dynamic market
> Reliability - responded on short notice with speed and accuracy
> Dependability - showed up for contracts even when customers did not
> Life Coach - provided emotional and ethical guidance to customers in need
> Writing skills - contributed regularly to industry forums
> Mentor - helped others get established in industry with training and development as needed
> 
> That would be my resume list.


----------



## Karen Stein

Driving Uber shows you are a self starter, can work without supervision, are results oriented, and can deal with a variety of eriepeople.

Do you think those are valuable skills?

Then there's the paperwork part, the experience of having a small business and understanding how taxes influence things.


----------



## Trafficat

pUBERty SUCKS said:


> If you're applying for this job sure....
> View attachment 2478


Unless you bake donuts in your car while driving, I'm pretty sure Uber driver is irrelevant experience for that job. Donut baker is a skilled profession, whereas anyone with a car can drive Uber.


----------



## Trafficat

steveK2016 said:


> That's the beauty of self employment, you are the boss. They want to talk to the man in charge, you are the man in charge, ask me questions.
> 
> If you have a gift of a silver tongue, you can really play it up. That's the whole point of a resume. If you aren't puffing up your resume, you're doing something wrong. So what if you were a 4.5 driver that got deactivated? You ran Bart McCoy's Chauffeur Services like a well oiled machine. You managed fleet maintenance and managed the company's profit and loss statements with double digit quarterly growth. You also managed the company's tax filings and maximized all the deductions as per whatever the tax code is...
> 
> You take great pride in going the extra mile for all of your clientele!


One reason I drive for Uber is because I can't stand to do job interviews. I could personally never tell someone I managed a fleet.

If I do a job interview in the future and decide to tell them I am an Uber and they want to know about my performance, I'll show them my star rating. If I ever drop to 4.5 stars and get deactivated, well heck, you'd buy something on Amazon rated 4.5 stars, right? And look at all these badges! Oh, the last Uber driver you interviewed had more? I don't need no stinkin' badges!


----------



## Trafficat

Karen Stein said:


> Driving Uber shows you are a self starter, can work without supervision, are results oriented, and can deal with a variety of eriepeople.
> 
> Do you think those are valuable skills?
> 
> Then there's the paperwork part, the experience of having a small business and understanding how taxes influence things.


Those are great skills. But I think any form of self-employment is often looked down upon by employers who want another subservient robot and not someone who is liable to strike out and work for themselves or moonlight on the side. Plus, if you come across as entrepreneurial they probably fear you will start your own competing firm and steal their clients and the training they invest in you.

Getting a real job seems like a strange balancing act between appearing competent and non-threatening.


----------



## steveK2016

Trafficat said:


> One reason I drive for Uber is because I can't stand to do job interviews. I could personally never tell someone I managed a fleet.
> 
> If I do a job interview in the future and decide to tell them I am an Uber and they want to know about my performance, I'll show them my star rating. If I ever drop to 4.5 stars and get deactivated, well heck, you'd buy something on Amazon rated 4.5 stars, right? And look at all these badges! Oh, the last Uber driver you interviewed had more? I don't need no stinkin' badges!


Interviews are just about selling yourself. If you are going to be good at selling anything, it should be yourself!

Fleet indeed, we had from Honda Pilot's to Hyundai Sonata's to Cadillac CTS' in mine! Doesn't necessarily have to know it wasn't ever at one time...


----------



## JimPimmers

I would say it all depends. If you're just doing it as your side job at the time, you're just looking for other employment while you're still working a main job I don't see why you would include it on your resume. If you're not working except for Uber I would include it because it will keep the gap in your resume filled and you can show that you're still working instead of sitting around doing nothing.


----------

